# Updating FreeBSD 9.1-RC3 to FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE



## adripillo (Jan 7, 2013)

Is this commnad ok to start the update:


```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.1-RELEASE
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 7, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes.



Ok, Thank you.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a problem now. It says that /etc/syslog.conf could not merge automatically so it ask me to press Enter to edit /usr/bin/vi to resolv conflicts manually. Any can help me please.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 8, 2013)

the system has been updated anyways but I recive a message that sasy: 
syslogd: unknown priority name ""


----------



## Yvan (Feb 6, 2013)

Use your favorite editor to edit /etc/syslog.conf.

There will probably be a section with arrows like <<<<<<<<<<<<<< and >>>>>>>>>>>>>> from the failed merge of this file. If you fix that it should be fine.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 6, 2013)

See Thread 37308.


----------

